# CB Radios



## Claudie (Sep 2, 2010)

I tried to find information on Citizen Band radios here using the search and reading. I can't find the answers I am looking for. I am wondering if anyone knows what PMs may be hiding in CB radios. On an older Johnson model I see under the cover, several larger dog bone capacitors. I am thinking they contain Platinum. Does anyone know if they do or if there is Gold hidden in there somewhere too? Silver? The dial that changes the channels has my curiosity up. The PC board is blue but I haven't tore into it much farther than that yet. Any advice for me?


----------



## qst42know (Sep 2, 2010)

Double check the collector value before you tear anything up. 

I haven't heard of a platinum capacitor yet, that would be new to me anyway. You may find some silver in precision capacitors.

Most gold in e-scrap is visible as it needs no protective coating. It won't be there unless it serves a specific function.


----------



## Claudie (Sep 2, 2010)

This link provides some information on Monolithic Ceramic Capacitors: http://www.platinummetalsreview.com/pdf/pmr-v12-i2-046-047.pdf

This post refers some to Monolithic Ceramic Capacitors:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1212&start=0

Even PGMs would be worth going after I would think. From an ebay search, don't think there is much collector value to CB radios. I have been wrong before (many, many times) so I may be wrong on this too.


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 3, 2010)

Your first link states "platinum group metals" they more than likely meant palladium. Monolithic capacitors are much different to dog bone shape capacitors. 
That thread is about eproms. There is another thread out here where Steve mentions that he found palladium in monolithic capacitors which we can find on CPU.


----------



## Richard36 (Sep 7, 2010)

qst42know said:


> Double check the collector value before you tear anything up.




Any old CB's that contain a D858 chip would be Gold at this point in time.

D858 chip's are a discontinued item, 
and they are quite the "IC" for jumping pins in order to mix frequencies 
for creating "Extra Channels". 

CB repair shops will buy them, at least the shops around here did.

They were worth $20 each back in the early "90's".

Don't unsolder them, cut the board up close to the IC, and sell it as it is.

Any "Cobra" Radio (with a D858 IC) has quite the collector value in itself, and shouldn't be scraped. [The Cobra 2000 GTL, and Cobra 148 GTL are prime examples.]

I would do a Fire Assay for a working 148 GTL, and call it a fair trade.
Just my thoughts on the subject.

Sincerely; Rick."The Rock Man".


----------



## Claudie (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you for that information Rick. I looked through the pile of CBs I have and found two of them to be Cobra brand. The first one is a Cobra 21XLR and the second one is a Cobra 148GTL. I don't know if they work or not, they are still intact. If they are of any interest to you let me know. The 21XLR is missing the mic. 
Thanks again, Claude


----------



## Richard36 (Sep 8, 2010)

Claudie said:


> Thank you for that information Rick. I looked through the pile of CBs I have and found two of them to be Cobra brand. The first one is a Cobra 21XLR and the second one is a Cobra 148GTL. I don't know if they work or not, they are still intact. If they are of any interest to you let me know. The 21XLR is missing the mic.
> Thanks again, Claude



Hello Claude.

Thanks for the reply.
I was serious about the 148.
If it works, If it will at least light up when it is hooked up to a 12v DC power supply, 
I will trade it for an assay on some of whatever you have that you may need an assay on.

What are the functions on the 21XLR?
I might be interested in it as well.
Let me know.

Sincerely; Rick."The Rock Man".


----------

